# The Last Thing A Mouse Sees... if it's Lucky...



## MA-Caver (Aug 9, 2011)

Amazing slo-motion camera work of an owl... such grace and beauty behind something so silent & deadly (to a mouse and other small vermin). 
Enjoy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37MNE8tOBG4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Buka (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 10, 2011)

Another predator bird getting dinner. You'd think fish would learn to stay away from the surface. Two videos of this wonderful BOP. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hecXupPpE9o&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPQ1vnS51Y0&NR=1


----------



## OKenpo942 (Aug 25, 2011)

Very cool videos!


----------

